# Leveling kit



## parker1228 (May 17, 2013)

Any good off road shops yall know of? Just looking to get a leveling kit. Thanks


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

what kind of truck?, I have an extra for 2011- f150


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Need more info. Truck, what part of town your in, etc


----------



## parker1228 (May 17, 2013)

2007 chevy 2500 classic crew cab 4wd. West houston


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

You could do it your self. I Put a 2in leveling kit on my tacoma with a buddy.


----------



## mahi.mahi.kid (Aug 30, 2007)

Extreme or allout offroad out in katy. I suggest DIY to save on labor. Leveling kits aren't too bad. my dad and i did one on my dodge 2500.


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

Allout Offroad did one on my Silverado 2500HD for about $400 out the door. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Id recommend All Out also


----------

